# is PCC stamped on passport ?



## expat- (Jun 29, 2011)

I have the PCC form with me.

I want to know, after filling form and submitting form with passport office, how i get it back.


I mean, is it the PCC form that gets police and govt stamp on it and same needs to be submitted to CO, or PCC is stamped in passport also.

Secondly and most important. My passport has my old address, what should i do. do i need to change address in passport then apply for PCC or i can do PCC with giving new residential proof with the form.

Anyone did this way, pls help.

Expat-


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

expat- said:


> I have the PCC form with me.
> 
> I want to know, after filling form and submitting form with passport office, how i get it back.
> 
> ...


Go to Regional Passport Office from where you have got the passport issued.

Submit the PCC request form and pay the fees, if Police clearance was done earlier at the time of passport issuance then the same day or next day you will get the certificate. If not, it will take 20 to 30 days depends on the fast processing by your area police station SI to the > Commissioner office then to the > Regional Passport office. 

If the address is different than the one in the passport, probably there could be delays depends on the RPO and your region police station's earliest action on giving the clearance. But you need not change anything in the passport, just mention your current address clearly.

During this process you would need to submit your original passport as well.

When you receive the certificate which will be given in a letter head with Govt seal and signature, you will also get a stamp on your passport stating the PCC is issued for so and so country immigration.

You can scan the certificate and passport stamp (Not mandatory) and upload it in the system.

Good Luck.


----------



## expat- (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you so much Maddy for clearing my doubts so clearly.

Really appreciate your response.

Thanks again.



MaddyOZ said:


> Go to Regional Passport Office from where you have got the passport issued.
> 
> Submit the PCC request form and pay the fees, if Police clearance was done earlier at the time of passport issuance then the same day or next day you will get the certificate. If not, it will take 20 to 30 days depends on the fast processing by your area police station SI to the > Commissioner office then to the > Regional Passport office.
> 
> ...


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

expat- said:


> Thank you so much Maddy for clearing my doubts so clearly.
> 
> Really appreciate your response.
> 
> Thanks again.


ur welcome....Good Luck.


----------

